# PIAGET WINS BEST OF BREED!!!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Our little forum boy beat some stiff competition today!!!

*Congrates Kimberly and Piaget!!!* eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Way to go!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! Great job Kimberly... taking care of puppies and grooming Piaget and winning all in the day!!! Looks like that specials career might have to start early!

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Here are my pix!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Kimberly and Piaget one great team!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wahoooo!!!! congrats piaget and kimberly!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a cute picture, Sally!

Catherine you're so sweet and a really great cheerleader too! I about died when one of you yelled out his name in the Toy Group. (I forgot to tell you that names are a no-no in the ring. :laugh: LMHO!!) You and Cheryl and Lisa were so wonderful to stick around and cheer him on in the Group!

Amanda, we just went for practice, really. The show is so close that I couldn't pass it up to keep him used to the ring. We had some nice dogs visiting, including a nice male from Southern California, another male from Texas, and one of the top bitches out here. It was dumb luck to win today, but it was a lot of fun! Piaget is nice, but he's still just a puppy and I fully recognize that, so I'm extra grateful for the win today.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

And 3 more pix!


Oh and one of Austin at Christmas since I was downloading!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Congrats Piaget and Kimberly!* You really do an amazing job for this breed Kimberly, way to go!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo hoo more photos! 

Kimberly- you are too humble, obviously there was something the judge saw there!!! :cheer2:Go Piaget Go :cheer2: He needs to come show off in So Cal!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly, I am so happy for you and Piaget! He deserved the win in my humble opinion!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly!!!!
That is so exciting for you, way to go:becky:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! That's great news!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Kimberly!! Congratulations to you and Piaget!!! That is so exciting!! He's the MAN! :first:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget!!!! That is wonderful!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastic! That is so exciting -- and so not surprising. Congratulations!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great job Kimberly and Piaget! We're all so proud! Keep up the fantastic work!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2:Congrats Kimberly and Piaget!That is wonderful!:clap2:

Love seeing the pictures!hoto::bounce:hoto::bounce:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheer2: Yeah! Piaget and Kimberly!! :cheer2: You guys rock! :rockon:

Oh I wish could have been there today too! It's fun to cheer on Piaget and watch him really strut his stuff! Waaay to represent!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
You so deserved the win he is a very nice boy, young or not. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go, I'm just sorry he didn't do anything in the Group ring but what great practice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheer2: Congrats Kimberly and Piaget!!! :cheer2:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Piaget and Kimberly.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget! He is one beautiful boy.

Arlene


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

OH WOW!! A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY AND PIAGET!!









Dumb luck? I think *NOT!* Our boy is a champ through and through! How could a judge not pick him to represent the breed? I love his pics. What a happy havanese and a gorgeous boy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> OH WOW!! A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY AND PIAGET!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeanne is right!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys are so nice! I missed Catherine's photos when I was replying earlier. You got some fun pictures. (Thank you for not capturing any of the bazillion times I was trying to untuck my hair from my collar - it was driving me crazy!) Oh, my trainer would chastise me if he could see a couple of them. I was looking at Piaget too much - he doesn't like that. It's hard not to make eye contact with him though because he's always looking to me for that "good boy." 

Elaine, thanks for the call! We had Raymond Bay for Group today. He just kept looking back at Piaget and thank goodness, Piaget was always stacked when he looked. We definitely did earn something in his mind, but just not enough for a Group placement. He was very nice to us on the table exam too. Nice man!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly!! Piaget is so cute and he looks so happy in all the photos! Way to go Piaget with your Best of Breed win!!!! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, congratulations on the win today. He is such a happy pup and gorgeous.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting! I always knew Piaget was a WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY and PIAGET!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:first:Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!!!!:first:

:cheer2: 
eace:
:cheer2:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly it was so exciting seeing Piaget when BOB and especially in person!!! I also loved it that he won when my DH decided to come to see what dog showing is all about! He was very impressed you and Piaget won and hasn't stopped talking about you all afternoon! Way to go ~ Congratulations Kimberly & Piaget!!! Kohana sends a high five to Piaget!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Ops...I meant WIN not When!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Kimberly, Piaget looks stunning. He absolutely deserves the win. 

Sally and Catherine, thanks for posting the lovely pictures!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It was awesome to see my first dog show AND Piaget win! It was all sooooo exciting. But I am embarassed to say that I was the won who yelled his name. Kimberly, is there a book to read on how to watch dog shows? I would hate to embarass myself again because I do not know the rules.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Amazing pics!!! So fun and such a handsome boy!!!
Cheryl, that would have been me too. I get so excited that I get vocal - can't take me anywhere. *rolleyes*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!!! :whoo:
I just wish I could have stayed around and watched you in the ring. I just hate when lifef gets in the way of fun!!!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Congratulations, Kimberly!*

That's fantastic news!

To think Piaget was just a pup such a short time ago!! Here a snap I took of him jumping for joy at 10-weeks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go Piaget & Kimberly!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I think you're too humble too :biggrin1:

Congratulations on your win!! Piaget is gorgeous!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kimberly,

Congrats to both you a Piaget! You both looked you were having a ball!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Way to go Piaget!!! Congratulations to you Kimberly for such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

WOOOOOHOOOOO! Super congratulations on the win!! He is one cool dog!!!!
That pup piccie is priceless!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No worries at all Cheryl! There is no need for you to be embarassed. I don't know if I made any outward sign of my amusement, but I was cracking up inside! Thank you for being so supportive. The only real rules for spectators are that you can't get the attention of any dogs in the ring (on purpose) and to not badmouth any of the dogs or handlers (good sportsmanship). That's about it.

Libby, I'm glad it worked out so well for you and your husband. Good timing!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:whoo::first::cheer2:Congrats to Piaget & Kimberly!:cheer2::first::whoo:

He's a very handsome fellow - and obviously the judges agree!

Wanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, I have been suprised that Piaget is competing as a puppy- But he and you obviously have talent-- Could you explain how the showing works in layman terms for us pet owners?

For Instance: how/when do you start showing? How does it work (points, etc) how many wins before you get a CHampionship? what does the CH mean for the future? what happens once they get their CH? do they stop showing or do they move on to bigger shows... will we be seeing Piaget at Westminster? 

I would love to understand the basics so I could appreciate these threads more!!! (but of course if there are pictures- that goes a long way in appreciation.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Showing is really simple, but terribly complicated in terms of explaining the details. Here is how it works for AKC championship:

- A dog or bitch must be six months old before he/she can compete in AKC shows
- Dogs only compete against dogs; bitches only compete against bitches
- Dogs/bitches are judged against the standard and the judge picks the best on that day (but he/she may also choose to withhold ribbons if he doesn't think any are worthy of placement/points)
- Points are determined by region, and are calculated based on the number of other dogs (or bitches) in the ring on that day only
- 15 points and two majors are needed as a minimum for obtaining a championship (a major is a 3-point win or higher in one show).

It is difficult for a dog (male) to get a major in our area because there are not many dogs that compete out here. He has to beat all the bitches too (which comes later in the show), and then he is also awarded the same number of points she earned. Even though it takes more bitches to win, we often have so many more bitches competing that majors come around a lot more often. Piaget beat out all the bitches for both of the Napa shows (Winners Dog, but also Best of Winners).

When Piaget and I went to New Mexico, he earned all of the points needed except for the two majors, so when we went to the Napa show, he earned a major each day, which brought his total number of points over 15, and also gave him the two majors, so we were able to declare his championship. Of course, AKC had to confirm it. 

So, after a dog or bitch earns his championship, he gets to register for shows in the Best of Breed category. In this class, only finished champions can enter, but that day's Winners Dog and Winners Bitch also get to compete. (The best class dog and class bitch for that day.) I don't know if you remember, but Piaget won Best of Breed when he was still a class dog too. This means he beat out all the specials that were there that day.

I entered Piaget in this show because it was so close to my home and I knew we would be in town due to having puppies, and it is good to keep him going to the noisy buildings and practice with other dogs. It's a little different atmosphere than our conformation training. Due to his age and his coat length (not a full coat yet), I certainly didn't expect that we'd stand a chance for any placements this week. We were there to have fun together. We also had some very nice specials there. Three of them had traveled quite a long distance (Southern California, Texas and Florida) and one of them is a top-ranking Havanese that just won Best in Show two weeks ago.

I hope I covered your questions without making it more confusing. If you go to my web site, I have a link at the bottom of the pages to a blog on dog shows. There isn't much information there, but it may help explain how dog shows work a little better.

And to answer your other question, yes, Piaget was accepted to Westminster. I'm planning to go, but nothing is certain yet. I've made reservations for everything, but it's a big sacrifice for no chance at winning. He's way too young to stand a chance against these seasoned specials. Again, we would just be going for practice and getting a feel for it all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the acceptance to Westminster is a great honor in itself! Congrats Piaget and Kimberly!

I thought I have learned a lot but I was reading last night in dog fancy that a lot of the special dogs are bathed before each of the rings. I think it was the springer spaniel that they bath before the breed, before the group and before the BIS ring... WOW!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly & Piaget for being Westminster contenders!!! We will all be cheering you on!!! :whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, is it out of line to ask a judge what his opinions are on a style or just general questions for beginners? My husband said I should've asked the judge yesterday (since he was still hanging around after the Havanese were finished and he was finished with the Toy group) why the judge feels their back legs, how to tell a good bite, to part their hair or let it free fall, etc. He did talk to a handler and found out some of these questions and I already know the answers to most of these, but he was suggesting I talk to the judge as a beginner. Is this frowned upon or is this okay?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2:Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!!!!!!! :cheer2:

Kimberly, you must be on cloud 9. :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you!

Here are some photos that Mary King took yesterday. Thank you, Mary!
















On the table for examination by Judge Sam Dutton. Both of these were taken while still in the Havanese ring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The next five photos were also taken by Mary King, but we were in the Toy Group ring at this point.






























Judge Raymond Bay giving him a full examination.









Sorry no head shots. It's easier to get Piaget's rear because he's always watching me anyway. LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, great pictures. Just intrigued..... what's that thing on your left sleeve covering the number tag? ..... looks like a greyhound comb


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Loved the second picture on the right...Piaget looking at you....so adorable.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY!!! 

What a fun thread with all the pictures of an obviously beautiful and happy Havanese!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima said:


> Just intrigued..... what's that thing on your left sleeve covering the number tag? ..... looks like a greyhound comb


It is a Greyhound comb!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, Thanks for taking the time to explain all that! it is fascinating. What would be the risk of going to Westminster? It is quite an accomplishment that he has been accepted so young. Now I can follow his career with a little more knowledge. thanks again.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Kimberly, it would be so exciting if you did bring Piaget to Westminster! There would be someone we "know", to root for! It is going to be my first big dog show to see in person. How exciting for you! Have you been before?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diana, there are quite a few other dogs from the forum going as well. I'll let them say who they are though. You'll have fun cheering on quite a few of them, and most of them are a lot more seasoned than Piaget. Heck, he may very well be the youngest dog there.

Missy, the only _risk_ for us going to Westminster is getting snowed in like so many did last year. There is a four-day show here at home as soon as we get back that I need to attend, so it would be a bit of a bummer to be late for that show. The benching area is amazingly crowded, hot, and uncomfortable, but there are no real risks associated with that - just inconvenience.  The sacrifice is time (about a week there) and financial because I've calculated it to be about $2500-2800 for our time in NYC for that show.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patti, you should have seen the face of my daughter when she recognized that photo you took of young Piaget. It was really cute as she put the two of them together. I think she thought it was Baba at first!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*I Interrupt This Program To Gush...*

Kimberly, I just want to tell you how awesome you are! You always take the time to explain everything in such patient detail, whether it's breeding questions or the abc's of showing. You really are a champion of the Hav breed and a warm and wonderful human being. And I'm glad to know you and call you a friend.

I'm so, so happy for you and Piaget! Westminster better watch out!

Hugs,
Patti


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Patti, 'tis I that is gushing at how wonderful it is to call _you_ my friend.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
That last shot of him is absolutely great. All the pictures are wonderful, it is so fun to see what I missed. I was so unhappy that I didn't make any of the shows and didn't think to call and hitch a ride with Kathy on Saturday. My son & daughter-in laws refer. went out on Friday so we had to find them something in expensive on Saturday so they had cold food, plus we had to use our pickup to get it home. The two boys came over to help unload it and than they stayed and help fix my daughter-in-laws car, so I fed them pizza for all the hard work, cheep aren't they. By Sunday I had gotten nothing done here so you know what that meant. I know how great you fantastic you look in the ring and Piaget is adorable. What a nice puppy and great win. Mr. Bay is very nice and I am glad he gave you so many looks.


----------

